# IP / MAC address ban? Please Help



## Fiery Phoenix (Jul 23, 2008)

I was a member of the dating website Plenty of Fish. Been on for about a year ( good eh? ) But all of a suddenly was booted yeterday with no explanation. Tried the forgot my password link but was stated they did not have my email address located - no good there. So I re-joined and got booted again after 10 mins ( used my original user name and email address to rejoin ) Tried again using a diff user name and new hotmail account I set up - same outcome. I have emailed the website with no reply ( a google search indicates similar problems with no reply from admin teams ) I abided by the rules, no nudity uploaded, wasnt rude to anyone - even went on various social functions over the last 12mths. All I can think is that my brother or sister have joined on my PC and have been messing about, if they did join - they joined using their own email address not mine - how would this be a problem? Anyway how come I keep getting booted - its obviously not my uder name or email address as I have changed both of these. Sky Broadband tell me I am on a dinamic server which changes my IP address at every log-in. I am at a loss. Can anyone help?

I tried this: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ_r8jfyyvw 

changes your Mac address - followed it to the letter and re-booted and what I changed it to still holds after a reboot. 

Rejoined the website


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, but we can't assist in such issues. It's impossible for us to know the real situation, and we're not going to be involved in assisting in getting around a site's restrictions.

Closed.


----------

